# Thermacells in the bush



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*thermacells*

what are they


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I would be curious has to how it performs if you're shooting a 3D. I know if you put it next to you on a deck it works pretty good but what about if you put it on your belt and move around?

As for the bear question, since this stuff is made of some plant, it might be safe:dontknow:


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

NockOn said:


> I would be curious has to how it performs if you're shooting a 3D. I know if you put it next to you on a deck it works pretty good but what about if you put it on your belt and move around?
> 
> As for the bear question, since this stuff is made of some plant, it might be safe:dontknow:


No clue about the hunting side with Bears.

But it's worked excellently for me walking around on the range - I wouldn't go out there without it during mosquito season.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

cheaplaughs said:


> what are they


A GOD-send!

http://www.mosquitorepellent.com/camo-repell.html


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

broadfieldpoint said:


> Anyone ever shoot HUGE bears with the thermacells running?


I don't have direct experience with this, so take this at face value. A couple of guys told me last year that it worked fine around bears. I know thermacells don't smell as bad as off and it doesn't strip finish off your bow. (well not if you use it properly anyway!)


----------



## 4everbowhunt (May 3, 2007)

The thermacell's work great bear hunting.I guide and hunt for them here in N.B. You can be sure that by the time the bear smells it he has already smelled you and is aware of your presence.I have seen no negative responses from bears when using one and they are a "God Send"!!!!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

If it does produce a scent, it doesn't bother moose!


----------

